# Gibson GA-5



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone know anything about these amps.I recently acquired it and like all vintage equipment its not easy finding any info on them.
I think it's a 64


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Very nice little amp. It'is a GA-5 Skylark

I have a1966 Epiphone EA-50 T made by gGbson



1967 Gibson GA-5 Skylark – Cosmic Ampworks



Is it this one ? Or scroll down to see many GA 5 .






Gibson Garage - Amps







www.0rigami.com








*GA-5T* Skylark (White Panel)​​5W 1x10" Guitar Combo with Tremolo
Speakers: 1x10" Gibson Ultrasonic
Inputs: 2
Channels: 1
Volume Controls: 1
Tone Controls on Each Channel: Bass, treble
Tremolo: Yes
Reverb: No
Tubes: 4 (1x6EU7 (pre amp), 1x6C4 (phase inverter), 2x6BQ5 (in a push-pull power amp design)) (other sources mention two 6AQ7 in the power amp, or a 5004 instead of the 6C4)
Diodes: 2
Extension Speaker Jack: No
Monitor Jack: No
Watts Output: 4.5
Shipping Totals: 1965: 3669, 1966: 1528, 1967: 1009
Harmony Central Review GA-5T Combo
Harmony Central Review Skylark T (GA-5T?)
Harmony Central Review GA5T Skylark
Schematic with 1x6EU7, 1x6C4, and 2x6BQ5 (1MB), dated Nov 1965, from serial number A-10,001, (front page) (Andy Henry)
The Gibson GA-5 began life as the Les Paul Jr. Model between 1954-56. In 1957 the model name was changed to 'Skylark'. During its tenure of 1954 until the late 60's the GA-5/GA-5T was probably Gibson's most popular model of amplifier. There were several very different Gibson amps that wore the 'Skylark' name over the years. [...]
In 1965 and 1966 Gibson gave the Skylark another major design overhaul. These are commonly referred to as "white panel" amps. These are notable for their rough black 'elephant hide' tolex, silver grill cloth, and Fender style 1-10 marked knobs (see first pic).
These featured a 10" Gibson Ultrasonic speaker. [...] The GA-5T used: 1x6EU7 (pre amp), 1x6C4 (phase inverter), 2x6BQ5 (in a push-pull power amp design), solid state rectification via 2 diodes.
Control panel layout is: 2 inputs, volume, treble, bass, speed and frequency (tremolo), and a rotating on/off knob with a small pilot light above it (the fuse holder is on the back panel).
It is notable that this design used a box type chassis that is attached to the cabinet by screws through the top like the 60's Fender amps. Also, the tubes hang down from the chassis. (John King's web-site)
Gibson GA-5T [white panel] tube guitar amplifier, small practice amp with a robust tube tone, 2x6BQ5, 1x6EU7, 1x5004, 1x10" speaker, with tremelo, cabinet very clean, NOW $149 (see second pic) (www.jdmusic.com; May 30, 2003)​


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Skylark_ga_5






Gibson/Fender Amp Comparison


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this the tube layout for your model?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks a lot like my Epiphone Pacemaker EA-50. I believe mine is from 1966. I've had it since 1978.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> Looks a lot like my Epiphone Pacemaker EA-50. I believe mine is from 1966. I've had it since 1978.


That is the first thing I thought. I’m guessing 2xEL84 and one pre amp tube. Probably SS rectified. There were lots of iterations of this amp so who knows. The only one I ever tried was ok for a clean practice amp.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

GuitarT said:


> Looks a lot like my Epiphone Pacemaker EA-50. I believe mine is from 1966. I've had it since 1978.



Same as mine a 1966, EA-50 T ( Tremolo) and have two more pots ; Depth , Frequecy

Tubes 2 X 6BQ5 / EL84 Power
6C4
6EU7 1/2 first preamp. 1/2 tremolo
Solid state diodes rectifier

I modified the Bass / Treble circuit. A badly placed capacitor (C4) was cutting the output power by half. Two 6BQ5 must be powerful. Now the amp is better than ever.

There are many circuits for the same Epiphone EA-50 ( T ) 
Some with tube rectifier or no tone pot......

Mine ;


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice! I have a GA5T and it is an awesome sounding amp. You are going to love it on 10 with a tubescreamer.
C


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Nice! I have a GA5T and it is an awesome sounding amp. You are going to love it on 10 with a tubescreamer.
> C


Is it very powerful or so so ?


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Latole said:


> Is it very powerful or so so ?


On 9-10 it is just loud enough to jam with a medium loud drummer, bass and other guitarist. It is about like a PR on 3-4.
C


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Cardamonfrost said:


> On 9-10 it is just loud enough to jam with a medium loud drummer, bass and other guitarist. It is about like a PR on 3-4.
> C



Look it is a good working amp.


----------

